# Blood monitor



## MrsBoyle (Aug 6, 2010)

Dylans monitors are broke one says he is 4.1 and the other says 10.6 
Need to wait in for the nurse to come and have a look and maybe give us a new one.

He said he was low before and his monitor said he was 4.1 but he told me to test again so i used the other monitor and that said 2.7


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, thats bad.............

are they both quite new monitors that dont need calibrating each time you open a new set of sticks??


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 6, 2010)

Had one since december and one a few months later.
and yeah i have to calibrate them both everytime i open a new pack.
im sure ive calibrated them both how i should.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 6, 2010)

You probably have..........sometimes there is a testing solution that comes with the monitors to allow you to check if its giving correct readings....

In the meantime, just choose one monitor and make sure his hands a washed before hand...

And if you nurse can get you another one make sure its a new model like fresstyle lite or similar that requires no input of codes etc.......


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

It is so annoying, isn't it... Carly's mointor ran out batteries the other night, I was worried as I thought it was broken because Carly threw it couple of time.  I don't have a spare one so this time I'm going to ask for a spare one.  Hope you will get it sorted soon


----------



## Copepod (Aug 6, 2010)

In the meantime, it's relatively easy to buy a few spare batteries from internet supplier or jewellery shop, to keep to hand. I know that meter companies will supply free batteries, but I find it easier to buy a strip of say 5 lithium batteries that fit both my meter and other items eg camera / very lightweight head torch / watches etc.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 6, 2010)

I want the same one we have now as  i like that i can test his ketones on it. plus i think the nurses only give those ones out


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

Bless her, Carly's nurse... I texted her asking if we can have a spare blood mointor about an hour ago and she just turned up at the door with a new blood mointor saying she is in the area 
Everyone should have a spare one, if you don't then ask for it


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 6, 2010)

we have 2 one for when we are out and one for when we are in.


----------



## gewatts (Aug 6, 2010)

We sometimes find that Katie's monitors give different readings. A couple of months ago she insisted she was hypo but the monitor said 10. She was so upset I checked again - she was 8. Checked again and she was 4!! Madness. I've used the control solution and it says the monitor is fine so don't know what went on there.


----------

